# Ever Seen U S Public Health Bottle?



## madpaddla (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello Folks,
 Here are two that I picked up recent.  I did a quick look and didnt find much on em.  I am planning on keeping em but wondered if others had seen em.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 26, 2010)

Never ...Unusual,....wonder what was in them?...


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 26, 2010)

From:    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Public_Health_Service#History
 The origins of the Public Health Service can be traced to the passage of an act in 1798 that provided for the care and relief of sick and injured merchant seamen. The earliest marine hospitals created to care for the seamen were located along the East Coast, with Boston being the site of the first such facility; later they were also established along inland waterways, the Great Lakes, and the Gulf of Mexico and Pacific Coasts. A reorganization in 1870 converted the loose network of locally controlled hospitals into a centrally controlled Marine Hospital Service, with its headquarters in Washington, D.C. The position of Supervising Surgeon (later Surgeon General) was created to administer the Service, and John Maynard Woodworth was appointed as the first incumbent in 1871. He moved quickly to reform the system and adopted a military model for his medical staff, instituting examinations for applicants and putting his physicians in uniforms. Woodworth created a cadre of mobile, career service physicians who could be assigned as needed to the various marine hospitals. The commissioned officer corps (now known as the Commissioned Corps of the U.S. Public Health Service or the Public Health Service Commissioned Corps) was established by legislation in 1889. At first open only to physicians, over the course of the twentieth century, the Corps expanded to include dentists, Physician Assistant's, sanitary engineers, pharmacists, nurses, sanitarians, scientists, and other health professionals. The scope of activities of the Marine Hospital Service also began to expand well beyond the care of merchant seamen in the closing decades of the nineteenth century, beginning with the control of infectious disease. Quarantine was originally a state function rather than federal, but the National Quarantine Act of 1878 vested quarantine authority to the Marine Hospital Service and the failed National Board of Health. Over the next half a century, the Marine Hospital Service increasingly took over quarantine functions from state authorities. As immigration increased dramatically in the late nineteenth century, the Federal Government also took over the processing of immigrants from the states, beginning in 1891. The Marine Hospital Service was assigned the responsibility for the medical inspection of arriving immigrants at sites such as Ellis Island in New York. Commissioned officers played a major role in fulfilling the Service's commitment to prevent disease from entering the country. Because of the broadening responsibilities of the Service, its name was changed in 1902 to the *Public Health and Marine Hospital Service*, and again in 1912 to just the Public Health Service. The Service continued to expand its public health activities as the nation entered the twentieth century, with the Commissioned Corps leading the way. As the century progressed, PHS commissioned officers served their country by controlling the spread of contagious diseases such as smallpox and yellow fever, conducting important biomedical research, regulating the food and drug supply, providing health care to underserved groups, supplying medical assistance in the aftermath of disasters, and in numerous other ways. Today the mission of the Commissioned Corps of the PHS is "Protecting, promoting, and advancing the health and safety of the Nation."


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 26, 2010)

I've seen a few on ebay.  They're definitely uncommon, more so than the US Navy Medical Dept. bottles.  I like them!


----------



## farmerdan (Feb 28, 2010)

Interesting that the capacities are in metric - was that standard practice with meds from the TOC?  Are those applied lips or ABM?


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 28, 2010)

Good point Dan,it looks like  they are tooled top,and according to article bottle would be pre -1902 .Great info  Charlie ,thanks ,my grandfather was a Merchant Marine .Wonder when cc thing was implemented here ? Nice bottle by the way Mp !


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 1, 2010)

those are interesting...  remind me of the U S Medical Department bottles we were digging...  wonder if they have anything to do with one of the major outbreaks of the late 19th or early 20th century?


----------



## Marchhare (Nov 24, 2011)

I just found one last week.  It is a 125CC version and pinkish in color.  Found in the Florida Keys A MM58 on Grassy Key.  Anymore info on these?


----------



## glass man (Nov 25, 2011)

NEATO! By the way WELCOME TO THEW FORUM MARCHHARE[DAVID]!JAMIE


----------

